# اللحام والقطع بالغاز



## عمراياد (3 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم

ملف بسيط عن موضوع اللحام والقطع بالغاز تجدونه 



هنا


بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
​


----------



## عمراياد (4 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لمرورك العطر


----------



## tarek495 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks so much


----------



## khaled1126 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## عمراياد (9 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لمروركم العطر


----------



## م. رامي17 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرا لك*

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## عمراياد (29 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا اخي لمرورك الكريم


----------

